# craquer = se dégonfler/abandonner



## anneta

Hola ! la expresión *Je craque* ! ,hablando de un grupo de música es por ejemplo que me encanta , me pirra. Pero he podido oir esta expresión también en otras situaciones, por ejemplo: si alguien va a hacer un examen y está nervioso dice " Ah, je craque!". ¿Es asi?

  saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

exacto  puede significar estar al borde del ataque de nervios ;: "je vais craquer" 
también puedes "craquer" por este vestidito tan precioso que has visto en el escaparate y te vas a comprar aunque no te hace falta, o por el bombón que tus kilitos de más te dicen que no tomes y sin embargo te tomas: "j'ai craqué" = no lo he podido resistir ...


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Ahí sería algo como "!Aaaaay, me van a suspender!".

Otra acepción de _craquer_ que se utiliza mucho es "caer en la tentación". Por ejemplo, si comes un chocolate cuando te proponías una dieta sin chocolate; si te compras un capricho, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!!

  saludos


----------



## shaky

Yo sólo añadiría que el uso más frecuente que yo he oído es para hablar de chicos o chicas que te gustan:
Il me fait craquer.

Incluso con variaciones:
Elle a une sourire craquant.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cilou0904

*Nueva pregunta
*​Muy buenas:

¿Cómo traducís *craquer* en las frases siguientes?

*- Il n'en pouvait plus de la pression à son boulot, il a craqué, a donné sa démission et est parti faire le tour du monde avec ses quelques économies en poche

- Ça faisait un mois qu'elle était au régime; elle ne mangeait que des fruits et légumes mais au bout d'un mois elle a craqué. Elle a craqué pour une pizza énorme.

- Arrête ton fou-rire! On est sensé bosser. Tu craques ou quoi?

*Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## imara

En español no encuentro una expresión similar que sirva para tantas cosas... Yo diría, en la segunda, que al cabo de un mes ha abandonado,  o "lo ha echado todo por la borda", "no ha aguantado más"... La razón: una pizza enorme; o "ha sucumbido ante una pizza enorme"
En cuanto a la primera: podría ser "ha abandonado", "se ha rendido", "se ha liado la manta a la cabeza"...
saludos, espero que te sirva

La tercera no la tengo clara: podría ser "¿te has vuelto loco, o qué?


----------



## cilou0904

¡Muchas gracias imara!


----------



## Melanie72

*Nueva pregunta
*​ Hola 

"J'ai craqué" : en el contexto quiere decir que ha abandonado antes el fin de una prueba, no ha conseguido a hacer algo..
Yo he traducido por "he hundido"
Alguien sabe si mi traducion esta correcta??
Gracias!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Melanie

Dependiendo de cuál haya sido el motivo del abandono (se necesita más contexto); 

Me he venido abajo, me he derrumbado (en un examen oral al que ibas muy nerviosa y cuando te han planteado el tema a exponer no has sido capaz). 

También me he "roto" (en una prueba deportiva en la que has tenido una rotura muscular)...

Contexto 


Un saludo


----------



## Melanie72

el contexto es dos jovenes que debian robar un cuadro en un museo pero dice "J'ai craqué, au pied du mur"


----------



## Tximeleta123

Te propongo:

_Me he desmoronado, me he derrumbado, me he venido abajo_ (si ha sido por los nervios, por el sentimiento de culpa).

Espera otras aportaciones más válidas.

Un saludo


----------



## neskita

Hola,

Creo que ambas soluciones dadas por Tximeleta123 pueden ser perfectamente válidas.  Haría falta en realidad el contexto más amplio, o bien la frase completa, para poder saber si se refiere al sentido psíquico o físico.


----------



## Mariest

Au Québec, on utilise "craquer" par *no aguante más!*


----------



## Melanie72

mi problema es que la frase es muy corta puesto que es solo " j'ai craqué" pero las otras frases son " ce n'est pas vrai, dit-il a voix basse.J'ai craqué.Joël était un aventurier mais pas moi, je ne pouvais pas le faire, je me suis dégonflé"


----------



## carlotalafargue

Como se trata de un joven al que le faltó el valor para cometer algo que no debía, creo que sería más acertada una traducción más ligera y "juvenil", algo así como "me rajé", "me eché para atrás", "me planté", "fue demasiado"...o quizá un simple "pero, qué va, no pude".


----------



## zalacain56

*Nueva pregunta
*​ Qu'est ce que signifique dans ce contexte le verbe craquer? C'est un dialogue entre professeurs. Ils parlent de la pert d'autorité et un dit:
"Hier une de mes collègues a craqué au point de ne plus pouvoir faire cours l'après-midi. Résultat, c'est moi qui a pris ses élèves".

Ayer una de mis compañeras de trabajo "¿estalló? hasta el punto de no poder dar las clases de la tarde[...]


----------



## guilon

Hola:

Yo lo entiendo como "se hundió", "se derrumbó", se desmoronó", "se vino abajo", o cualquier otro sinónimo.


----------



## zalacain56

Ah, vale, qué tontería. La verdad es que no se me había ocurrido. Gracias


----------

